# I found a banded pigeon in my yard, turns out it's a Pigeon King bird..



## sludgeface (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi folks,

Came out into the yard this afternoon and spotted this cool looking white/grey bird wandering around the yard. It didn't seem too bothered by me, which is odd, considering we live deep in the country, and most birds and critters up here are wild, and take off without much to do.

Anyway, I noticed this bird had a band on each leg, so I consulted with a neighbour who suggested it was a lost homing pigeon and to look it up on the 'net. Long story short, a very helpful gentlemen returned an email with a phone call, and it turns out my new guest is a Pigeon King bird that has likely been released by its former owner. (I'd never heard of Pigeon King until tonight.)

I guess my question is, what to do with it. Now that it doesn't seem to have an owner that's interested in getting it back, my choices are either just leave it alone out there, where it will very likely not survive the night (a lot of wild critters around here), and the kids aren't too thrilled with the idea of SPCA'ing it. We have it in a cat carrier with some seed and water at the moment.

Any suggestions? I mean, I don't mind him/her hanging around, but something tells me its survival skills won't be helping it survive long. 

I wonder how many more of these guys we're going to find.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

We might be able to find out exactly who it belongs to if there are numbers on the band. You're right--he certainly doesn't stand much of a chance surviving on his own. Can you post a picture--it might be a white homer instead of a King. They're not really known for flying around. Where, basically, are you?

Pidgey


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

pigeon king birds are not kings or homers but hyflyer mixes from what I remember so yes they need all they help they can get ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

it must be one of those that were released because they couldnt keep taking care of them since the fall of the pigeon king so I wouldnt be surprised if you happen to see many more in your area  I would say keep it if you want to they will make a great pet and only having one would be a total treat since pigeons are awesome


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

I would say give him a good home the odds arnt in his favor being "wild" or if you cant look after him try and find him a good home i wouldnt recomend setting him free agian. 

have you got any pics ???


----------



## sludgeface (Jul 16, 2008)

On its right leg is a black band with SG 90 250709AG (the 90 is sideways), and on its left leg is a red band with no text or numbers. I know that the AG stands for Arlan Galbraith, and the SG stands for (something) Genetics, according to the gentleman who called about the bird today.

The bird seems to be in good working order, it's eating the bird seed mix I give to all the other birds, and we gave it water. It seems to be quite content.

I just have absolutely no experience caring for pigeons, and I should add that the two house cats are VERY interested in my keeping it. I'd have to build it a better cage for it's own protection.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a gorgeous pigeon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

that sooo looks like a tippler hyflyer to me and cute cute cute, I just love the way they are built lol .. mine are so friendly but a little on the skittish side but still they are the sweetest birds I know .. just build it a place big enuf for it to have room to fly, spread its wings and some perches off the ground and maybe 3 sides of protection from the weather with a roof over top and it should do fine long as you give it grit and basic pigeon grains and all will be well they do tame down very much when its only one pigeon too  hope you decide to keep it


----------



## sludgeface (Jul 16, 2008)

How do they fare in the winter? I brought him inside the mudroom for tonight after I read all the stuff about warming, or am I over-reacting?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think you need to warm him but bringing him in the mudroom was very nice thing to do. Where are you located?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sludgeface said:


> How do they fare in the winter? I brought him inside the mudroom for tonight after I read all the stuff about warming, or am I over-reacting?


S/he should be just fine outside (but in a protective container) this time of year. Even in very, very cold weather they do OK as long as they don't get wet and aren't in drafts.

Very, very handsome bird you found there!

Are you in the U.S. or in Canada?

You're the first one to post here about finding a PKI bird.

Terry


----------



## sludgeface (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm near Orangeville, Ontario. Canada.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

You and this bird are very lucky to have found him in good shape, you don't have to warm him. Food, water, and a cage about as big as a rabbit hutch will do him just fine.


----------



## sludgeface (Jul 16, 2008)

So this bird and us are getting along famously, and we're going to build him a more suitable enclosure this weekend. Does anyone have any links or information on how much room he'll need? Does he need a private space within the enclosure? Can he really handle winters? It can get down to -15 celsius up here in the dead of winter.

It's really for his own protection; we let him out of the cat carrier yesterday morning, and he did spend the night on his own last night, but he was back on the front deck bright and early for breakfast, and seems to be showing no desire to leave.

Also, he also seems really obsessed with getting the bands off his legs. Is this a good idea? And if so, what's the best way to get them off? I don't want to hurt him.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Those bands offer the bird some legal protection under a variety of circumstances that's kind of difficult to explain. Anyhow, suffice it to say that he's better off with them than without.

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

He is beautiful


----------

